
Yachts, jets and stacks of cash: super-rich discover risks of Instagram snaps - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/apr/03/super-rich-discover-hidden-risks-instagram-yachts-jets
======
DrScump
'Investigators often use location search tools such as Geofeedia, which enable
them to throw a virtual “geo-fence” around a certain building or area and
gather all of the social media posted from there in real time.'

Am I the only one who finds this capability disturbing?

